# new member-morels-



## feastmaker2014 (Apr 2, 2014)

i live around dayton ohio , any good ideahs on were to look for the goldies. past few year have been every few and far between . just wondering any good advise.


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

No good advice has to where,,, but get out there and look, when the weather is ripe. find a fence row or two, and walk it,, briars and ticks ,,all the better.


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Not now,,but in May for the blondies


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Where is daytinish ,, shorromdawg, Scott ??? 

Whats up? I know you be looking,,, its that time man. give us a shout out.


----------



## feastmaker2014 (Apr 2, 2014)

Dayton area is west of Columbus. south of troy . north or Cincinnati.


----------



## feastmaker2014 (Apr 2, 2014)

gota love this rain tho. let them grow.


----------

